# Which tree stump patterns are your favourite?



## Dork (Jan 5, 2015)

I think the tree stump patterns are a cute addition to the game! Which ones are your favourite?


----------



## roseflower (Jan 5, 2015)

Heart, triforce and the leaf. I can`t decide


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 5, 2015)

Heart, flower and butterfly~ but I also like the ones produced from cedars :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

triforce of course c:


----------



## Debra (Jan 6, 2015)

The heart is my favorite. Very simple, but cute.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

To be honest I like the Citrus one


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 6, 2015)

Triforce, because Zelda reference.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 6, 2015)

I like all of them! they're really cute so unless they are in the way, I try to keep all of my "special" stumps c:


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the leaf ones the best.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 6, 2015)

I think the musical note and clover are cute.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 8, 2015)

I voted flower, but I also like the star and the heart. The triforce is also pretty awesome. I don't like the butterfly, and for the longest time, I couldn't even tell what the music note was!


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 9, 2015)

HAD to do the triforce, I killed the Deku tree for crying out loud to get it!  Really, the AC leaf is my fav. This is because the Zelda connection is cool, but this isn't Zelda. Even though the original did have Zelda programmed into it (though it needed to be hacked to do), even still, it may be programmed on the disc, but this isn't a Zelda game, it's Animal Crossing, so the leaf is my favorite symbol over the triforce. I like the Zelda references don't get me wrong, but if I want to play Zelda, I'll pop in a Zelda cart/disc and play it.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 9, 2015)

Triforce, duh.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I voted triforce, it's definitely the best! I like the music note and citrus too though


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

the triforce is the best


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Triforce


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 12, 2015)

I really love the triforce stump.. It gives me feels. When I got it in my town by accident I squeeled. I was so happy


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the musical note, heart, triforce, leaf, and many more c:


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 12, 2015)

I love the tree stump patterns! My favorites would have to be the heart, flower, clover, and musical note.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

The Triforce is clearly the best. Nothing says animal crossing like a Zelda reference. One of your friends could be the Triforce of Upkeep, and the other be the Triforce of Bells, and you can be the triforce of Animal Affairs. ...It works a little...


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

As a Zelda fan, the triforce is the only good one for me


----------



## creme (Feb 5, 2015)

i like the heart + butterfly!!


----------



## Azza (Feb 7, 2015)

I really like the music note


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have the X, citrus and heart in my town. Also had a butterfly tree stump, but I don't really like that pattern and it was ill-placed, so I took that one away. I would love a clover design! But I think they are pretty rare and I would also have to spend loads on cedar saplings.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

I've yet to see the triforce pattern in my game. So jealous of those of you who've found it!


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 7, 2015)

I like the clover, although the music note and the butterfly are close behind 

butterfly only because _it always appears in my town and I've honestly never seen another pattern in my town_

Edit: actually along with the heart. I also like the heart


I now like every pattern for some reason


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 7, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I've yet to see the triforce pattern in my game. So jealous of those of you who've found it!



Yohohoho it's a triforce stump for me
The triforce stump was actually my first pretty stump, and I still have it to this day!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

Triforce, and some others...

But I'd also like a New Leaf thing.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 9, 2015)

I always go for my favorite shape: ♥

I don't have any tree stumps in my town. Maybe one day...


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lot of Zelda fans here then! Personally I like most of the patterns but my favourite is probably the heart. Or the music note. Or all of them!


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Flower & clover


----------



## Marisska (Feb 9, 2015)

Gingko leaf and butterfly! I also like the Triforce a lot!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 9, 2015)

I honestly can't choose between heart, star, musical note and cat face. I like the heart because I just love love/hearts in general, star because I love outer space and my town's name is Starfall, musical note because I love music and I'm in band, and the cat face because it's cute and I love cats.


----------

